# Is bow press needed to change draw length on Elite Synergy?



## SmrtWntCrzy (Aug 5, 2007)

Nope, just loosen the mod screws and move them to your desired position.


----------



## expomarker2 (Mar 11, 2016)

Do you need one on the 2015? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## ridgehunter70 (Sep 30, 2012)

expomarker2 said:


> Do you need one on the 2015?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Yes you do. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## justin120197 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes you do. The Elite bows do not use a slideable mod. Both cables need to come off in order to change the mod.


----------

